# beach or pier fishing.



## iowa-boy (Feb 27, 2011)

heading to Savannah 2nd week of march. any piers or docks as we call em up north to fish on . and what equipment. i  have a couple 7 ft river rods i used for catfish with shimono big reels on them. will these do? hooks,line, weight?


----------



## shakey gizzard (Feb 28, 2011)

Check out Thunderbolt park or the back of Boneadventure cemetery! Fish from high tide down.


----------



## FX Jenkins (Feb 28, 2011)

I personally prefer fishing from the beach, but thats usually because I can drive all my gear, tackle, beach chair, cooler, tackle, radio, lunch, etc out with me, on North Carilina's OBX....and piers can get cramped...

this little rig works about anywhere....go a little smaller on the hooks and you can catch just about anything on them too...weight depends on the surf, but 2-4 ounces is about right..


----------



## Paymaster (Feb 28, 2011)

Try this rig as well. Bubble rig. Fill bubble with water or paraffin and use a McDonald's soda straw or Clouser minnow.


----------



## iowa-boy (Feb 28, 2011)

looks alot differnt than i am use to riggin. and the wife had the cemetary on our to see list so i will shoot to birds with one stone.


----------



## Hogchaser (Mar 1, 2011)

Hit the tybee island pier. It is free. Not much room for surf fishing, it is a small beach. I go to the pier and try two different areas to fish off of it. 
1) Go to the very end and if the front left hand corner is open grab it. Fish the bottom. Throw out from the corner as far as poss. This is good for Reds and Shark. Take a net or you will have to walk it to the beach. Caught a large Red 3 yrs ago. No lie 58" long, 40 lb's. Take all the pictures you want, then toss it back. Regs are keepers in the slot 18" to 27". 
2) On the pier once you go thru the Pavillion go about 20 yards and fish off the right hand side. Fish a live shrimp under a float, between 3 to 5 feet. You will have to fish at different depths to find the correct one but when you do hold on. Trout. No gator trout but some nice size ones. If others are there ask how deep they are. Everyone is pretty easy with info. 
You will also get whiteing. Did not hear it here, but is cut them up for bait for the Reds. (Not really legal)
3) If you are interested, when Fort Pulaski closes, you can fish off the bridge from the mainland to the island. Same thing found, Reds and Trout. Rocky bottom though. 
If you don't get fish at one of these spots, then head into Savannah and hit the fish houses on River Street. 
Good Luck


----------



## iowa-boy (Mar 1, 2011)

you guys running standard mono leaders or steel leaders.i have somthing similear in a 3 way with bottom leader 10# with weight and main and hook line 20#. that float would work good for that.


----------



## chainshaw (Mar 2, 2011)

Hit Wal-Mart in Savannah and pick up a few of these rigs. You should be able to pick them up pre-made for about $1 each. Grab a couple of 2oz. and 3oz. pyramid sinkers to go with them. 2/0 circle hooks and shrimp will keep you catching fish all week.

Tybee Pier is good and Tybee Back River Pier is also alot of fun. You can surf fish on the North end of Tybee Beach. I have caught smaller redfish up there on many occasions.

I would use at least 17# mono line and just tie on to the rig.


----------



## BuckMKII (Mar 2, 2011)

Hogchaser said:


> Hit the tybee island pier. It is free. Not much room for surf fishing, it is a small beach. I go to the pier and try two different areas to fish off of it.
> 1) Go to the very end and if the front left hand corner is open grab it. Fish the bottom. Throw out from the corner as far as poss. This is good for Reds and Shark. Take a net or you will have to walk it to the beach. Caught a large Red 3 yrs ago. No lie 58" long, 40 lb's. Take all the pictures you want, then toss it back. Regs are keepers in the slot 18" to 27".
> 2) On the pier once you go thru the Pavillion go about 20 yards and fish off the right hand side. Fish a live shrimp under a float, between 3 to 5 feet. You will have to fish at different depths to find the correct one but when you do hold on. Trout. No gator trout but some nice size ones. If others are there ask how deep they are. Everyone is pretty easy with info.
> You will also get whiteing. Did not hear it here, but is cut them up for bait for the Reds. (Not really legal)
> ...



Whiting are legal to fish with provided that they are legal length and you are not in excess of possession limits.


----------



## hogman1 (Mar 2, 2011)

So what time of the year are you going out and catching theese reds and trout? Im stationed here at fort stewart and i have been trying to figure it out for a long while now. The help is appreciated.
Derick


----------



## Hogchaser (Mar 7, 2011)

Iowa Boy - Trout and Spanish Mackerel have great eye's. Stick with mono. I fish 8 to 10 lb test with 12 lb clear or green mono leader for inshore, beach and pier. If i am fishing open water i change to a short wire leader 2' to 4' tied right to 20lb or better mono leader. I fish clear / green / blue mono. The bright fluorescent colors i have never used but i know people that wont use anything else. The braided line i have had nothing but trouble with but know folks that use it for everything. It is just what you want.


----------



## Hogchaser (Mar 7, 2011)

I use this rig on the AL coast and piers. Did not believe it at first McD'd straws catch fish, until one after noon i had lost my last "getz it"  jig and needed something.  I checked the trash cans and found one. I cut it into three sections and tied it just like shown behind the clear bobber. I used wire leader because i could hide it inside the straw. Tribble hook to 4" wire leader then 8 lb mono. Got several on each piece of straw. From then on McD's straws are a fixture in my tackle box.


----------



## Hogchaser (Mar 7, 2011)

I have been to the pier on spring break, in august and october and have caught fish.  I have never fished the North end or the island. I will try it the next time.


----------

